# Welches Rocky als nächstes? Instinct MSL oder Altitude MSL



## mrwulf (16. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nach wie vor sehr glücklich mit meinem 26" RM Element 70 MSL, das perfekte Bike um bequem Strecke zu machen. 

Mittlerweile wohne ich aber in einer Gegend, die ein paar nette Abfahrten und ruppige Trails bietet und ich merke, dass ich den ein oder anderen Sprung mit Freude mitnehme. Aber ich glaube, dass mein 9,6kg Element auf Dauer für diese Belastungen nicht das richtige Bike ist und ich will es eigentlich hierfür nicht missbrauchen.

Also wäre der Gedanke ein weiteres Rocky anzuschaffen und ich hätte die Auswahl zwischen einem Instinct 950MSL und einem Altitude 750MSL - nur welches nehmen?

Leider habe ich nicht wirklich die Möglichkeit ausführliche Testfahrten zu machen. Aber ich mache mir hierbei eigentlich weniger Sorgen, mein Element hatte ich damals auch nicht richtig testen können, aber es hat perfekt gepasst und das Bike ist einfach nach wie vor super

Hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit beiden Rockies - Instinct und Altitude - und kann hiervon berichten? Wie fühlen sie die Bikes im Vergleich an? Welches wäre passender für enge Trails und viel Spaß?

Was wäre der logische nächste Schritt nach einem, Element 70 MSL, wenn man mehr derbe Trails fahren will?

Viele Grüße...


----------



## coastdriver (16. April 2015)

Das ist dir doch sicher bekannt: http://www.rockymountaindays.com/
Ich habe bereits einen Termin wahrgenommen. Da kannst du nicht nur feststellen welches Model dir mehr taugt, sondern auch gleich noch die Größen innerhalb eines Models vergleichen. Ich kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

